# ovelations test help!



## shakenbake (Nov 19, 2008)

ok i went out and got some ovu;ation test i took the test tonight and the first line is darker then the second doesthis mean i am ovulationg? thanks jen!!!!!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

slow down nellie!!

What day are you on of your cycle? Was it DARKER like no mistaking is DARK? Do you have normal cycles?

P.S. welcome to mothering!


----------



## shakenbake (Nov 19, 2008)

its like 3 shades darker my last AF was 2 weeks ago


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

yep, I bet you're ovulating! get to makin' babies!!


----------



## shakenbake (Nov 19, 2008)

ok so i should be BD'ing? is it ok to do it more then once and should we do it a few times for the next few days?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

A pos OPK happens 24-48 hours BEFORE you ovulate it will tell you exactly how long your test is made to detect it on the instructions. Also be aware that you can see 2-3 days of







opk before you Ovulate because the lh can surge for a few days before the egg is released.

You should start bding now so the sperm will be there to meet the egg.


----------



## shakenbake (Nov 19, 2008)

ok we did the BD and i layed on my back with my legs in the air for 30mins is that to long? i had 2 pillows under my butt and my legs went a bit numb lol but my DH came and sat there holding my legs so is 30mins to long?


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shakenbake* 
ok we did the BD and i layed on my back with my legs in the air for 30mins is that to long? i had 2 pillows under my butt and my legs went a bit numb lol but my DH came and sat there holding my legs so is 30mins to long?









GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## shakenbake (Nov 19, 2008)

ok took another test today at around the same time same result so we are ovulatiing or about to so i told my hubby its BABY MAKEING TIME! hehe wish us luck!


----------



## shakenbake (Nov 19, 2008)

ok here is another Q how long after ovulation should i wait to test for PG? =-)


----------

